# Pump suggestion for rain collection system?



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

I've got a cabin on my deer lease with electricity but no water, we've built and plumbed a bathroom and all that's left is creating water pressure. Does anyone have any suggestion for a 120v pressure on demand type of pump? Most of what I'm finding is 12v. It will pump out of a 500 gallon tank at ground level. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## texnred (Jul 8, 2005)

Here's one

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200249074_200249074


----------



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

I looked at one just like that, it seemed a little on the weak side. I was hoping someone had set something up with a small hottub pump and some sort of pressure switch or something along those lines


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

1/2 HP jet pump with a small pressure tank. You can buy them as a package.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Grundfos Pumps*

There are several pressure booster pump packages on Amazon.com

One is :Grundfos MQ3-35 96860172 3/4 HP Pressure Booster Pump - 115 Volt

There are several on the market, but this is a good one..

Good luck,

SG


----------



## POCaddict (Oct 5, 2011)

Try one of these I am going to link you to. I use it on my washing unit for cleaning roofs. Plenty of psi to push it through a 200 ft plus hose. I am getting roughly 40ft with little to no wind.

http://www.pressuretek.com/diaphragmpumps.html


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

I had same issue just got converter to 12volt worked fine.


----------



## Outrigger1146 (May 16, 2013)

Run your collection to a storage tank and then boost the water out with a small 120v jet pump (1/2hp). PLumb into a 20ish gallon pressure tank with a 30/50 pressure switch (don't forget the pressure releif valve pressure tanks make great bombs). Then plumb into your cabin and you should be good.


----------



## KevinWood221 (Oct 25, 2013)

When buying a pump you will see the term "foot of head" it is just another way of measuring pressure. It takes 2.31 foot of head to equal 1 psi. Since your tank is at ground level all the force generated by the pump goes straight into pressure. No lifting of the water. This allows you to use a much smaller pump. Any pump that will generate 120 foot of head (50psi) will make your system work just as if you were at your house. The other thing to look at is the pump curve. When you read the information in a pump box you will see what I mean. Stay in the middle of the curve.


----------



## KevinWood221 (Oct 25, 2013)

I forgot to back up the comment on the pressure relief valve. Do not get cheap and think you don't need that. When Outrigger said "bomb" he is very right. Just look on youtube at water heaters exploding.


----------



## Outrigger1146 (May 16, 2013)

*Kaboom*

I had a customer (who let a land owner do their own install) blow the top off of a well house one time. They found what was left of his pressure tank about one hundred feet away! Thank God no one was around when the pressure tank decided to take off!


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

*Good Pump*

Use this same one at the camp house for showers, toilet, washing hands, ect!!!!



texnred said:


> Here's one
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200249074_200249074


----------



## rthug (Aug 16, 2005)

*Harbour Frieght*

I get mine from Harbor Frieght. Pump and pressure tank all in one. The first one lasted a bunch of years. I have a 750 gallon tank and it pressures up the whole cabin. Just have to add a check valve to the outlet of the tank. If you watch the sales adds and download the coupons you can get it for less than $100.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Just installed this Harbor Freight pump at the lease and it has no problems taking care of the needs of two trailers.


----------

